# Can't Change Read-Only Folder



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a folder that I can't see in Adobe Photoshop and I am assuming that that's because it's set to read-only. When I go to the Properties menu and de-select read-only, the change doesn't stick. When I click on Properties again, it's still set as read-only. I have tried various solutions that I found on the Internet such as running File Explorer as an administrator and de-selecting it then but nothing I've tried works.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you attempted to "Take Ownership" of the folder?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for responding, Corday. I don't know how to take ownership of the folder.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Right click file or folder>Properties>Security>Advanced>Owner>Edit>Allow who you want and accept and close. 

EDIT: Here's a site with it illustrated: Take Ownership


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

When I select the User in permission entries, it doesn't show the edit button. I also followed the instructions on the Web page that you linked to but I wasn't able to fix it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you see the "Change" button to the right of the shield?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for replying, Corday. When I click on Change, there is a pop-up menu that shows buttons for Object Types, Locations, and Check Names. I don't see what I'm supposed to change. Also, when I select "Authenticated Users" from Permission entries and click Change, it shows a different location and not "Authenticated Users."


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What's checked for the file now?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Users and Authenticated Users have Full Control. For Administrators and SYSTEM, all of the permissions are grayed out and can't be edited.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This becomes a security issue when grayed out. I'm putting in a staff forum for help.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, Corday.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Same problem after disabling your Anti-Virus?

For more ideas, see this thread: Read Only Folders by default following Windows 10 updates


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I allowed C:\Windows\explorer.exe through the firewall and ran it as an administrator after re-starting my computer but this didn't work. I also tried to disable Trend Micro by right-clicking the icon in the taskbar and then selecting Exit but it didn't disable my Trend Micro, it just removed it from the taskbar. I went to Folder Shield > Manage Folders in Trend Micro and removed protection from all of the folders that it had displayed. I removed them all the from the list so that the Trend Micro wouldn't protect them. Then I de-selected Protect all connected USB drives. I re-started the computer and tried running File Explorer as an administrator again but still no luck.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Something else you could try is performing a Clean Boot. If everything is working fine now you can keep it this way or, you can add one Startup item and/or Service at a time and reboot. Repeat this process until you notice the slowdown once again and you willl have found your culprit.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, SpywareDr. I tried to find Controlled Folder Access in Windows Defender so that I could turn it off but I couldn't find it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Same problem after a Clean Boot?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

A clean boot is too complicated. I'm not ready to try it yet.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I see that I have the option to un-install Windows updates but I don't know when the folder first became read-only so I don't know which update to un-install and it seems dangerous to just start haphazardly un-installing updates when I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Another idea would be to try and repair Windows 10.

To do this you need to "upgrade" Windows -- I know, sounds weird --, using the same edition of Windows that's already installed. This "upgrade" requires Windows 10 installation media, which you can obtain using Microsoft's free Media Creation Tool.

Download the correct Windows 10 ISO and then double-click it to mount it as a virtual drive. (Or if you prefer, you can create a bootable USB flash drive, open that removable drive in File Explorer and double-click "Setup" to begin the process).

When it asks if you want to download updates, recommend selecting "Yes" to avoid potential problems.

When prompted what you want to keep --_[Important]_-- choose "*Keep personal files and apps*".

Now simply follow the prompts to finish setup.

After a couple restarts, you'll have a refreshed installation of Windows 10, with your programs, apps, and settings all intact.

--

Support.Microsoft.com > *Recovery options in Windows 10*


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I found supporttool.exe by using the Run command. supporttool.exe is the Trend Micro app. I clicked on Stop All Components in the Uninstall tab but when I re-started my computer, Trend Micro was still active.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I un-installed Trend Micro completely and re-started my computer but still didn't have any luck. Then after removing Trend Micro, I was able to find Controlled Folder Access in Windows but it was already turned off so that wasn't the problem either. I want to un-install Windows Updates but I don't know when the folder first started having this problem so I don't know which update to un-install. Is there any way I can find out when this problem first started?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No, not that I know of.


----------



## spiceagent11 (Jul 29, 2021)

When I select the User in permission entries, it doesn't show the edit button. I also followed the instructions on the Web page that you linked to but I wasn't able to fix it.
VidMate | PICME | Movierulz4


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I was able to un-install an update from 6/3/21 but the Uninstall link didn't show up when I selected the updates on 7/10/21 and 7/15/21. The un-install link showed up for earlier updates but not for the ones that took place in July.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried to un-install the first update from 7/15 via the command prompt but when I executed the command to un-install, I got the pop-up that said: Security Update KB5004237 is required by your computer and cannot be un-installed


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I went to my Users folder, right-clicked it, selected Properties and tried to give permissions to Everyone and Users but when it was applying full control it displayed pop-ups with the following error: Failed to enumerate objects in the container. Access is denied.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, I believe you've tried that before. And like I've mentioned before, try either a Clean Boot or an over-the-top re-install of Windows 10, (whch if done right, does not mess with your data files or programs).


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

From what I understood about a clean boot, it's for if you couldn't run a program or if you couldn't install/un-install a program or update. I can't change the permissions and that doesn't seem to be something that would be helped by a clean boot.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No way to tell for sure unless you try. 

The problem seems to be that a program that is currently running is somehow stopping you from accessing a specific folder. Hopefully a Clean Boot would allow you to access that folder. And if it does, you then know that it must be a program that is running when you boot up normally. If it doesn't, then you know it must be something to do with Windows. And since you apparently do not have a recent backup, then hopefully an over-the-top re-install of Windows would resolve the problem. If it doesn't though, best of luck trying to figure out exactly which one or more of the gadzillions of Windows and program settings that might be causing the problem.

When you do get it figured out though, do yourself a favor and get into the habit of at least weekly backups, with something like Macrium Reflect Free. That way, the next time something like this happens you can restore the latest backup and be back in business in 30-45 minutes.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, SpywareDr. I don't understand how to sign in to the computer as an administrator. I am registered as an administrator on my laptop but I don't know what my password is. I read How to login as Administrator in Windows 10 - javatpoint but I still don't understand.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

It shows how to sign into the administrator account without a password but I would expect that once I re-start the computer, it would sign me out of the account.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I guess I can run the commands as an administrator before re-starting my computer but I'm scared to do a clean boot. For some reason it sounds dangerous to me. I'm scared I will lose programs or files.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

The following content scares me:
Important If the computer is connected to a network, network policy settings might prevent you from following these steps. Only use the System Configuration utility to change the advanced boot options on the computer with guidance from a Microsoft support engineer. Using the System Configuration utility might make the computer unusable.
I don't know if I'm connected to a network or not but I'm scared that using the System Configuration utility might make my computer unusable


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Then make a backup (or two) with https://www.macrium.com/reflectfreeMacrium Reflect Free[/url and you'll be able to restore it if you mess something up.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I installed Macrium and now there is a Macrium Reflect icon displayed on my desktop but I don't understand how to use it if my computer is made unusable. If I'm not connected to a network, do I still only use the System Configuration utility to change the advanced boot options on the computer with guidance from a Microsoft support engineer? How do I know if I'm connected to a network?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If you were not on a network you would not be able to communicate here in this forum, nor download Macrium Reflect Free, nor communicate with Microsoft.

Macrium Reflect Free tutorials are readily available all over the web. Google is your friend: macrium reflect free tutorial - Google Search


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

So should I just disconnect from my network before I use the System Configuration utility?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That's up to you.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I did a clean boot but didn't sign in as an administrator because I don't know the password. I ran File Explorer as an administrator and de-selected read-only but my change still didn't stick. Should I try changing the permissions?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I went to the Users folder again to change permissions and the pop-up said: You are about to change permissions in the root directory of the start up disk. This can reduce the security of your computer and cause users to have problems accessing files. Do you want to continue? I clicked No because I wasn't sure. Should I go ahead and do it or is it dangerous?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're referring to the hidden Admin Account, you don't need to go there if you have Admin rights.

*EDIT*: I posted before your Post #40 showed up as we overlapped. I was answering your Post #39. As to Post #40, all choosing "Yes" does is give you more ability to alter things. The warning is trying to say, with these rights, don't do anything stupid, or if giving these right to another user, you're trusting them not to do anything stupid or malicious.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried to give full control permission to Users but I got the error again: Failed to enumerate objects in the container. Access is denied. Even though I got the error it looked like Users gained full control anyway. Then I ran File Explorer as an admin and tried to de-select Read-Only from the folder but it still didn't work. But I don't know to access the folder as a User with full control. I didn't go to the folder with User permissions, I just went in as an administrator. How do I open up Properties on the folder as the User with full control?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried to give full control permissions to Everyone and got the same error message but once again, it showed that Everyone had full control anyway. So I tried to de-select Read-Only again but still couldn't do it and I assume that since Everyone has permission I should be able to do it.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

When I went to the Security tab in Properties for the folder that I want to change, it didn't show Everyone as a group or user name, it just showed that Users and Authenticated Users had full control, so I still need to find out how to change the folder as a User or an Authenticated User.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I went to this link: How to Take Ownership of Files and Folders in Windows
It said:
In the “Select User or Group” window, in the “Enter the object name to select” box, type your user account name, and then click the “Check Names” button. 

How do I know what my user account name is? I don't know where to find this.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried to follow this page:





__





Redirecting






answers.microsoft.com





The instructions were as follows:

Once you’re done in performing a Clean Boot, follow the steps below, and check if you will still have the same issue.
Right click on the file/folder/registry key with which you’re having the issue and select Properties.
Go to Security tab and click Advanced.
On Advanced Security Settings window, click Change beside Owner. Take ownership of the item, even if you’re already the owner.

When I click Change beside Owner in the Advanced Security Settings window, I don't see where I am supposed to take ownership of the item. It displays Select User or Group, Select this object type, From this location, Enter the object name to select.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There were other ideas in that thread including running in Safe Mode and turning off AV. Hope you're not using 3rd party security.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, Corday
I changed ownership on the folder to DESKTOP-UERKCNQ\Users and this owner has full control but I still wasn't able to change it from read-only.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

At this web page: Read Only Folders by default following Windows 10 updates
The instructions were as follows
"After taking ownership, check Replace owner on subcontainers and objects below owner’s name.
Check as well Replace all child object permissions entries with inheritable permission entries from this object on the bottom part of the window."

There was no item that displayed "Replace owner on subcontainers and objects" below the owner’s name. And when I checked "Replace all child object permissions entries with inheritable permission entries from this object on the bottom part of the window." it reverted back to being un-checked.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

At this web page: Read Only Folders by default following Windows 10 updates

the instructions were as follows

Right-click on your C Drive, and choose Properties.
Go to Security tab.
Click Advanced, then Change Permissions.
Highlight the user, and click Edit.
Choose This folder, subfolders and files under Applies to.
Choose Full Control under Basic Permissions.
Hit OK.

I right-clicked my C Drive and found Properties. All of the groups and users already had full control. Authenticated Users, SYSTEM, Administrators, and Users already had full control. But when I right-click the folder that I want to change, only Authenticated Users and Users have full control.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I would not recommend allowing everyone access to the root folder of the boot drive.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I logged into my computer as an administrator and followed all of the steps at the following site but I still didn't have any luck. How to Take Ownership of Files and Folders in Windows


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I wanted to do an Open System Restore and the earliest date that I could go back to was July 15, 2021 but it said that it would delete my Microsoft Office programs so I didn't want to do it. I cancelled the execution. Why does it delete MS Office when MS Office was installed before July 15?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Probably because some of the updates that have been applied to MS Office cannot be reversed ... i.e., the newer, updated version of MS Office would not run correctly on the older, un-updated version of Windows.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks SpywareDr. Will I be able to install MS Office again after it's deleted?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure. The recommend doing Windows updates to be sure Windows and Office have the latest fixes applied.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

My System Restore didn't work. The message was:
System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's files and settings were not changed. 
Details:
System Restore could not access a file. This is probably because an anti-virus program is running on the computer. Temporarily disable your anti-virus program and retry System Restore.
I un-installed Trend Micro and turned my Microsoft firewall off so I don't know what happened.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try the System Restore after booting Windows 10 up in Safe Mode. 





__





Start your PC in safe mode in Windows


Find out how to boot into safe mode in Windows from Settings, the sign-in screen, and a black or blank screen.




support.microsoft.com


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, SpywareDr. When I tried to use safe mode, it asked me for my Bitlocker recovery key and it shut down the computer while I was trying to write down the URL it displayed. The URL showed where I could find my recovery key. I turned my computer back on and everything was back to normal but I couldn't run safe mode. I found my recovery key after signing back in but the key is 48 digits long so I don't know how I'll be able to type it in before it shuts off again.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Guess your stuck with trying an over-the-top re-install of Windows. Sure hope that works or about the only left to do would be a fresh/clean install of Windows ... which erases everything of course.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I entered my recovery key and was able to run my computer in safe mode but I didn't understand how it worked so I exited from safe mode without changing anything. When am I supposed to access the folder that I want to change? Do I do it in safe mode or do I do it now after exiting from safe mode?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I see now that SpywareDr wrote that I should do the System Restore after booting Windows 10 up in Safe Mode.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I turned off Real-time protection in my windows security settings as well so now I am going to try to do a system restore.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried to do System Restore again and got the same error message about it not being able to access a file. It said I could try an advanced recovery method but it didn't show what that would be. What advanced recovery method could I try?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

If I take my laptop to Best Buy, would they be able to help me?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

makamo66 said:


> If I take my laptop to Best Buy, would they be able to help me?


Do what was posted in post #19


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I went to the link at Post #19 and it said that I would first need to have a license to install Windows 10 to get started. I don't have a license to install Windows 10 and I don't know where I would get one.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Your running windows 10 now aren’t you? If so the you have a license.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I googled it and found: Your license can be found in the confirmation email you received after purchasing Windows, or in the box Windows came in. I don't have the the box that Windows came in any more and I deleted all of the emails in my Inbox about a month ago.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

The license is store on Microsoft servers so no need to worry about key. When ask for the key just skip it.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks oscer1. The download page says I need to be an administrator to run this tool. If I log in as administrator, I don't have access to my files so I won't be able to run the downloaded file.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well me personally would just save all data you want and just reinstall windows.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

When I select Download tool, and select Run, will I have the option to run it as an administrator? Or do I have to log in as an administrator?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I do not know as I never had to do this just give it a try


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm downloading it now and it didn't give me the option to run it as an administrator and I'm not logged on as administrator. Hopefully it will still work.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

It's downloading Windows 10 now and I don't have a password if it asks for one.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I finished the upgrade for Windows 10 but when I run File Explorer as admin and try to change my folder, I still can't do it.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I searched for a folder that I could use to save my files to but all of the folders on my C drive are read-only. I tried to change this but it still doesn't work. I'm able to save files on my C drive but I can't see the files that I save to Photoshop in a folder.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please stop posting so quickly. I'm trying to answer Post 77
Task Manager>Details>Name>Choose all explorer.exe processes and click on the End task button>File>Run New Task>Type explorer.exe /nouaccheck in the Open box, then check "ceate this task with administrative privileges">OK> Now try to run explorer.exe.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Corday. I did this: Task Manager>Details>Name>Choose all explorer.exe processes and click on the End task and it created a gray screen on my computer that I couldn't exit from. I re-started my computer and it went away. Now I want to execute the other instructions you gave me but I don't know if I should type in explorer.exe /nouaccheck because it looks like it has a typo. Should it be explorer.exe/nouaccheck without the space before the backslash? Is nouaccheck spelled correctly?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

explorer.exe /nouaccheck Copy and Paste. If this doesn't work it's further evidence of more problems. Might be a good idea to go to our virus Forum and let a complete check be done. BTW, was the User Name correct in explorer.exe?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Corday. I ran the File Explorer again so it was in Details>Name of the Task Manager again. Now I don't want to click on End Task again because maybe I won't be so lucky this time and be able to re-start after getting a gray screen. Should I go ahead and do it anyway? Where was I supposed to see if the user name was correct in explorer.exe?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I thought turning off the firewall was enough but I'm not sure it completely disabled my anti-virus software. Just now I turned off real-time protection in Windows Security so maybe the system restore will work now. Should I try restoring again?


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I posted in the General Computer Security forum about what I still need to disable in Windows Security before doing a system restore. I think this is the virus forum you were referring to, Corday.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I meant here: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help but before posting read the sticky: Malware Removal Help Posting Instructions which tells what info is needed to get started. As far as the post you did make at General Computer Security, uninstall Trend Micro. You don't need it and it can cause problems.* Don't* do it via Programs and Features. Follow the directions here: How to uninstall Trend Micro Security for Windows


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, Corday. I already uninstalled it but I can't remember how. I don't know if I did it it via Programs and Features or not but when I used the run command for Windows, supporttool.exe was already in the run search box so maybe I uninstalled it the right way already. No, I didn't do it the right way after all. I don't remember selecting the Uninstall tab or seeing the serial number. In any case when I clicked ok, I got the message: Windows cannot find supporttool.exe


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

So you think I have malware on my computer? I read the sticky: Malware Removal Help Posting Instructions.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

On July 24 or July 27 I had to download Google Chrome again because when I ran the responsive design tools in Chrome, it sent my browser to the left edge of the screen and I couldn't access it any more. So I deleted the Chrome folder, downloaded it again, and re-installed it. I think this is the source of my malware and the system restore point that I can choose is July 15 so this would remove the malware. I just need to find out if I've disabled enough of my anti-virus software, Windows Security.


----------



## makamo66 (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know why my entire C drive is read-only but it doesn't affect my work. I am able to save my images in Adobe Photoshop after all. I was in the wrong directory when I thought I couldn't save my file. I have 2 directories with the same subdirectories and I confused the two!


----------

